# Norco Six



## Maas (13. Juli 2010)

hi ,
hab die möglichkeit ein Norco Six zu kaufen das Model 

http://www.boardx.de/norco-six-three-p-19577.html?language=de

für 1450 oder 1400 ... wohl erst 2-3 mal gefahren und in nem top zustand hab es auch shcon gefahren.

meine frage nun ist kann mir jemand genauer auskünfte über das bike geben ? wie fährt es sich , wo kann man es überall einsetzten 

ist es eine gute wahlr ? hier im vorum ist auch noch ein Kona Coil Air das mir gefällt...

mfg chris


----------



## Maas (14. Juli 2010)

hat sich erledigt ist ein Kona geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxracing86 (22. Juli 2010)

vie spass damit ,)


----------



## racejo (10. November 2010)

Wie ist denn die Dämpfereinbaulänge vom Norco Six 2009?
danke


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (10. November 2010)

222?


----------



## Indian Summer (11. November 2010)

Yep, Einbaulänge ist 222mm, Hub beträgt 63.5mm.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## racejo (11. November 2010)

Schick. Danke


----------

